# Where'd the carp go?



## jimmyjohn13

I haven't seen a carp out on the lakes for the past month at least. Its all gar and a few bowfin. Where do the carp go after the spawn? Do they head out deeper or what? This is my first year so i still have a lot to learn but i really wnt to start shooting carp again because they put up a way better fight than gar.


----------



## Jmnhunter

on warm sunny days they are usually on the surface all summer long, look shallow, try to get out morning to afternoon. I notice late afternoon there were not so many on the surface. they may be feeding heavily now after the spawn, but dont worry they will be there. 
if you can get out at night, you will shoot the shnikes out of them. :beer:


----------



## jimmyjohn13

well we started out ony going out at night and we did good. 
Then we decided to try in the morning because they were spawning and we started to get some then to. Thyen after the spawn we didn;t see anything in the day so we went back to night hunting just recently and we still haven't seen any carp. We are going to all our good carp spots plus more. Could they just be sitting under the weeds? The main spot we go is usually around 4 foot deep in the middle of the channel and then gets shallower towards the bank. Does this sound like a spot they would be around now because that is where they all were before and during the spawn?


----------



## carp_killer

check the pencil reeds and watch in them very closely for small patches of scales or a tail fin or movement anything out of normal. at night this is


----------



## gunattic

this past weekend we found them in about 15-17' of water, suspended at 10' or more. got a few, but nothing over 24#'s.. and of course, we found them while spearfishing.. 6hrs in the water, not for everyone, but I sure didn't realize how much time I was there. The fish weren't schooled up.. we'd see one, and then 20 minutes later, another loner.
But man, did I see walleye.. a lot of pigs, some so big that as they came out of the murk you would think they might be a carp.. nope, just huge walleye! I just might have to pick up line fishing.


----------



## carp_killer

were any that you shot spawned out? i have yet to shoot a carp in this area that was done spawning. one day they are schooled up ready to go and in the shallows the next day without a weather change they are 10ft+ down and alone :-? even the buffs still have eggs on occasion still. im starting to believe they will not spawn this year


----------



## carp slayer

i have shooting on the river the past few weeks and when i find them they are schooled up. lots of fish all sitting on surface to 3 or 4 feet below. i shot a common on sat. that was still full of eggs whiched baffled me cause i thought they were done spawning.


----------



## jimmyjohn13

welll one day we shot a few buffs and commons that were definitely spawning but that was about a month and a half ago. Then after that we have only got about 3 and those looked like they were babies from earlier. And we haven't seen any other than those 3 we shot.


----------



## archryhunt

The fishes were still there, maybe they were just have their time spawning.
Just try to check them,maybe on late afternoon or on early evening, you may find a lot of fish on the surface.


----------



## weasle414

> Where'd the carp go?


In my fish barrel :wink:

The fish have just changed patterns. When most people shoot is when the carp are spawning. When they stop spawning they move to different parts of the lake and hang out in the shallows at different parts of the day. Try getting out at the crack of dawn for a good 20 minutes of non-stop shooting, then give it a break til late afternoon when the sun gets high. They should be in weed beds that come right up to the surface when they are in shallow water. Night time has been treating me pretty good lately too. Thick weeds, pencil reeds, etc is where I've been hitting them hard after dark.


----------



## duckkiller102

well i went out in the river yesterday morning and shot about 23 walleys and then we went to the pond and took out a few geese it was an average day but overall a good hunt.


----------



## carp_killer

seriosly duck??? what the hell is wrong with you? first your dumb enough to break the law and shoot gamefish but then brag about it on a public forum uke: uke: uke: people like you are the reason that not everyone likes bowfishermen


----------



## bowcarp

carp_killer said:


> seriosly duck??? what the hell is wrong with you? first your dumb enough to break the law and shoot gamefish but then brag about it on a public forum uke: uke: uke: people like you are the reason that not everyone likes bowfishermen


C-K look at his post count I smell a rat or a cagger not much differance between the two maybe even a :sniper: petard , could be just another turd circling the pot :eyeroll: trying tp make trouble , kinda like when mocarp tried to start the crap on catfish a little while back .

To get back to the original question on these warm days check shallow flats by weeds or the weed beds themselves cattails are still good to got these saturday morning before the wind came up


----------



## gunattic

dang those are some nice dead fish... the water looks a bit too murky for some underwater spearfishing though  . We're still finding a few in the deep, but it's tough.


----------



## bowcarp

dont quit yet they're still up in the weeds and flats


----------

